# Emt School



## legion1202 (Aug 5, 2008)

So I am starting emt school in 2 weeks. WHat can I expect out of emt training? Is it going to be like a high school class were half the class is full of FO's? I will be attending Palm Beach Community in lake worth Fl. i`ve heard a lot of good things about the school. Anyone on here attend there?

Greg


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2008)

What is an FO in relation to high school?


----------



## legion1202 (Aug 5, 2008)

:censored::censored::censored::censored: offs... People who dont care... People who are only there because they think the job is gonna be glorified.. You know the he said she said :censored::censored::censored::censored:...


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well you surely won't find many FO's if you take it to paramedic.  I plan to take it very seriously, that being said, maybe some people don't.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure, you're gonna get a couple 18 year olds that are at the community college because mom or dad said they either go to college or get a job, and see the EMT class listing in the schedule and think it'd be cool. Unless there's some sort of screening process they'll show up in every class.  Of course, they probably won't stick out the whole class.


----------



## scars87 (Aug 5, 2008)

In our class, after a certain point, they kicked people out if there average wasn't a 70 or if they had too many points taken off their affective grade.  We had I think 30 something actually start and probably 10 or so either failed or quit.  The one that goofed off all the time is not here still.


----------



## PeteBlair (Aug 5, 2008)

Legion, what textbook are you using?


----------



## PeteBlair (Aug 5, 2008)

I completed emtb at Hillsborough CC in May and popped an A.  got a 99 on the final test, but I worked harder than I have ever worked in my life.  I studied the text, did all of the projects in the workbook, and did all of the stuff offered on line.  Probably spent at least 40 hours a week studying.  No medical background - but celebrated my 72nd birthday midway through the school.  Now have my NREMT and my florida number.  If I can do it, anybody can.  Just take it as serious as a heart attack, because a patient with a real one could await you at any point.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 5, 2008)

scars87 said:


> In our class, after a certain point, they kicked people out if there average wasn't a 70 or if they had too many points taken off their affective grade.  We had I think 30 something actually start and probably 10 or so either failed or quit.  The one that goofed off all the time is not here still.



Yes this is the same at my class, gotta have a 75 or better though.


----------



## mikie (Aug 5, 2008)

For my course, it meant getting to know some of the classmates more 'intimately.'  Practicing with the KED (especially with women) and some other pieces of equipment got me pretty close with some of them, whom I've never met before.  

Come with a positive attitude, study and be there to learn, you'll do great.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 5, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> For my course, it meant getting to know some of the classmates more 'intimately.'  Practicing with the KED (especially with women) and some other pieces of equipment got me pretty close with some of them, whom I've never met before.
> 
> Come with a positive attitude, study and be there to learn, you'll do great.



What is a KED?  How intimate?


----------



## mikie (Aug 5, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> What is a KED?  How intimate?



The Kendrick Extrication Device...

We would all have to do the 'hands-on' skills (backboard, splint, traction, etc) and when strapping some of the females with the larger breasts in (KED), it would become kinda awkward because this wasn't a provider-patient scenario...they were classmates!  

(no offense to the women...)


----------



## legion1202 (Aug 6, 2008)

My wife didnt like reading about the girls with big boobs lol.. But yeah I want to be there to learn and make friends. I just havent been in a real class room in 8yrs... =) Thanks for advice guysB)


----------



## Hastings (Aug 6, 2008)

Basic class? Definitely plenty of FO's. Although I found that a lot with a lingering High School mentality were brought down to Earth pretty quickly by the instructors. By the time you have to have a lot of interaction with the other students, they will have lost the ego and everyone should be pretty comfortable with each other.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Aug 6, 2008)

you lose all the FO in the first day if not the first week when they find out how much they can make...to them i say "what did you expect to make with a 150 hour class?"


----------



## mikie (Aug 6, 2008)

It seemed in my class that there were people who REALLY wanted to be there to learn (me) and those who were just there to get a license which they'll probably never use to its fullest.  They probably won't even renew.  I also noticed after a few classes that the roster was shrinking.  That was fine with me, it meant more individual time with the instructors.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 7, 2008)

The "f**ck offs" (never heard that term before) never make it all the way and get a state card. It seems easy to high school kids to throw EMT on their schedule because it looks easy and sounds really cool. Most show up without their BCLS card and are booted right away (they will claim to their death bed they did not know about it as a pre req or didn't see it. Lingering high school attitude again). The ones that still show with the BLS card, buy their text book, uniform, boots, etc and most will fail their first tests. None will make it through skills testing, and you will never see one sit for the National Registry. To much time, money, and effort.

Even though its a 120-170 hour class, all of the LiveScan fingerprinting, backgrounds, medical exam and TB, uniforms, textbooks, BLS class, skills testing, and national testing usually strongly discourage idiots from making it all the way though.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 7, 2008)

daedalus said:


> Even though its a 120-170 hour class, all of the LiveScan fingerprinting, backgrounds, medical exam and TB, uniforms, textbooks, BLS class, skills testing, and national testing usually strongly discourage idiots from making it all the way though.



Then why are there still so many idiots running around with EMT-B cards?


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah I don't know if I agree with some of the above... 

There were still some FO's left at the end of class that eeek'd by. However most of them haven't taken the registry yet and the ones I know of that have, failed.

If they do make it through the program the NR will weed them out. My class started with 48 and ended with 18 of which about 6 were FO's. So far 11 of us have passed NR and I'm expected only about 1 more


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 7, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Then why are there still so many idiots running around with EMT-B cards?



Because there is NO screening process for entering EMT school. Majority have failed in all other aspects from fries to being bored and having nothing to do. Sorry, but as well many are only obtaining it to apply for a Fire Department and could care less about EMS. 

Personally, I believe it should be alike any other *health*profession and require an interview, aptitude and testing portion of reading and writing skills. There is no sense in even allowing persons to enter a course that is the start of a profession, if they cannot meet the minimum standards. 

As well, you have a 6'th grade level book and testing over general junior high science. What do you expect? 

But too many have the old attitude of if they have the money and the want.. let them in. Then don't gripe about it being the same as a first-aid class, nor the pay & benefits. You get for what you ask for and demand. 

R/r 911


----------



## daedalus (Aug 7, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Then why are there still so many idiots running around with EMT-B cards?



Aye  Of course their are! There are idiots running around with MDs behind their name! There seem to be a LOT of ignorant or stupid EMTS, and I agree. My post was really referring to high school grads whos mom and dad force them into community college. I left high school a year early and finished coursework in a few months at an adult school and started college early because I hated the high school that much.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 7, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Because there is NO screening process for entering EMT school. Majority have failed in all other aspects from fries to being bored and having nothing to do. Sorry, but as well many are only obtaining it to apply for a Fire Department and could care less about EMS.
> 
> Personally, I believe it should be alike any other *health*profession and require an interview, aptitude and testing portion of reading and writing skills. There is no sense in even allowing persons to enter a course that is the start of a profession, if they cannot meet the minimum standards.
> 
> ...


Agreed. No screening process. Lets interview _applicants_ and not register students automatically.


----------



## emtjen15 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have take EMT course twice, passing both but in different states.  In VA I took the class at the Fire and Rescue Training center, we were all volunteer, I was the youngest at 16.  I really enjoyed it, there were not a lot of FO's but many did not make it through or pass.  My second class was in AZ.  I took it at the community college, you had to be 18 and there were a lot of FO's and again many did not pass.  I enjoyed the class in VA much more, the class was set up much better, and my friends were in the EMT book, .


----------



## Katie (Aug 7, 2008)

there are people silly people in every class i've found.  just ignore them and do what you have to.  remember your grades are most important


----------



## ulrik (Aug 8, 2008)

i would be happy to take any test and other stuff, i want to chase this career with my heart


----------



## phunguy (Aug 10, 2008)

In my class we had tests every week and if you didn't get a 70 or higher you had to retake it before the next test. If you passed then you got a 70 for your score. If you failed again you were kicked out of class. You had to have an 80 or higher average in order to pass the class. Started at 24 ended with 16.


----------



## mikie (Aug 10, 2008)

phunguy said:


> In my class we had tests every week and if you didn't get a 70 or higher you had to retake it before the next test. If you passed then you got a 70 for your score. If you failed again you were kicked out of class. You had to have an 80 or higher average in order to pass the class. Started at 24 ended with 16.



Similar except we had to have a 75 to pass each test


----------



## gillysaurus (Aug 10, 2008)

^ Same here. Below 75 was failing, could retake once and only get a 75, failed again and you were out.

My instructors had a great way of discouraging FO-like behaviour. They were very strict, consistently reminded us that this class was like a job interview, and that rides were 110% a privilege NOT a right. They provided Supplemental Instruction to the class, offered loads of community service to get your name out in the EMT community, and met with every student often to discuss strengths and weaknesses. They could sniff out the bad seeds a mile a way. By the end, we had such a strong class! 

Good luck, and don't worry about the FO's. Get to know some other good students in the class, and you'll do fine.


----------



## MattCA (Aug 13, 2008)

I just finished class here in San Diego. The first thing I noticed was that there werent very many if any screw offs out or 40 something students. Everybody that was there, wanted to be. Our class was a really good class though so it might have been that.


----------



## Norcaldude360 (Aug 13, 2008)

I start my basic class next week on the 18th. Looking over the the course information, the enrollment is going to be 80 students for two instructors.   This is going to be interesting.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 13, 2008)

PeteBlair said:


> I completed emtb at Hillsborough CC in May and popped an A.  got a 99 on the final test, but I worked harder than I have ever worked in my life.  I studied the text, did all of the projects in the workbook, and did all of the stuff offered on line.  Probably spent at least 40 hours a week studying.  No medical background - but celebrated my 72nd birthday midway through the school.  Now have my NREMT and my florida number.  If I can do it, anybody can.  Just take it as serious as a heart attack, because a patient with a real one could await you at any point.



Yeah but you started the class at 18.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Aug 31, 2008)

I took my EMT-B class through one of the local hospitals, and I think that made it a little better than going through the community colleges. We had to interview with the director of the program and one of the instructors before we were admitted to the program. Once the class started, no one really goofed off, most took it seriously, and most of of us passed. How many passed the state test I have no idea, but thankfully I did.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 6, 2008)

My class is at a community college and we have 35 in the class.
There are quite a few FO's which really ticked me off 1st day.  But luckily the instructor made squad leader and class leader so there was a chain of command.  A lot of the FO's went off the radar pretty quick.  I'm just happy the class is getting serious and i'm getting what i want.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2008)

Senbonzakura said:


> My class is at a community college and we have 35 in the class.
> There are quite a few FO's which really ticked me off 1st day.  But luckily the instructor made squad leader and class leader so there was a chain of command.  A lot of the FO's went off the radar pretty quick.  I'm just happy the class is getting serious and i'm getting what i want.




I just wanted to make sure that I'm reading this correctly. Students were supposed to take arbitrary orders from other students?


----------

